# This worries me more than CRP loss



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I just read on line that hunters are down 10.7% in the last 10 years. The number one reason is lack of affordable places to hunt. The average guy cant afford thousand dollar pheasant hunts for a few days, If he want to bring his kids its a HUGE expense. 3000 for a few days hunting. Pay to hunt is going to kill our sport. Please dont support it! you can see how much land is already locked up, available only to the people with big money, THe number of hunters goes down and we loose our voice in congress and elsewhere. Soon we will be such a small minority that our voice will not be heard and then the fat lady will sing.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

With the economy heading south, fuel prices continually rising and gas shortages being a real possibility, hunting may really be for the wealthy in the not so distant future. When a fill up in the truck is nearing $100 those who live paycheck to paycheck will find it harder to afford and justify. When you cant access land, it only compounds matters.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm with you both a 100%
but what are we going to do about it? Its not enough to just not use pay to hunt land? you say we have a voice? I read the nodak posts and don't see it. Everyone is doing all they can just to look after their own interests. There are to many people that are not willing to compromise there idea's of hunting to make sure the sport stays open to the public.
The only idea I can see that might work is to set up ND hunting LLC's, at least that way you own something and have a voice in what happens. But at the same time you have to share it with others, and that's were the idea stops I found out real fast that no one likes the idea of sharing LOL what would there mothers say . Most people don't have the sort of money to do the big pay to hunt trips, but if they got to own something and bring there kids hunting with them then they might find they can afford the monthly expense of an LLC. 
Im sure there are other things that we could do too, if you got one post it


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

wiskodie1 said:


> I read the nodak posts and don't see it. Everyone is doing all they can just to look after their own interests. There are to many people that are not willing to compromise there idea's of hunting to make sure the sport stays open to the public.


I'm all ears Wiskodie... what is your solution? (Other than LLC's, aka hunting clubs similar to Arkansas)

What is a "compromise" idea that our current Nodak posts are squashing?

Telling everyone exact locations where to hunt, inviting as many NR's into the state etc... doesn't lend itsself to quality hunting. There is only so many "hotspots" and only so many "open" locations that hold birds that are left. Simply increasing overall hunter numbers isn't going to solve the problem. That is way to simplified a solution.

There are far larger societal, generational, fiscal, and sprawl issues that far outweigh anything you "see" posted on this site. Just because the current resident hunters of the state don't want to offer up specific assistance doesn't mean they don't want the tradition of hunting to continue.

I'd suggest you go approach the other states that have FAR more restrictive hunting opportunities to change their ways first before bemoaning North Dakota or it's resident sportsmen.

Try soliciting the idea of a change in South Dakota's trespass law... try changing the urban sprawl issue in Missouri, try coming out here to Washington and fighting the green people and $10,000 an acre land prices, just to name a few...

Just some things for you to chew on....

Ryan


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Ryan
Sorry but I don't have a lot of time to talk about this right now. I'll write you a better post soon.

first I don't have any idea's to fix any of the problems, the post above said I agree with what they said, but I asked what can we do about it.

I have seen a few other states and what they have to put up with, I don't want to see it happen to ND. But the stage is already set and I don't see any way to prevent it on a state Level. Only thing I see that will sort of work is an LLC. Not saying it perfect, but it's a workable option for us!!!

I also did not say anything about increasing the number of hunters; I said I would like to see hunting remain open to the public.

I didn't say that this form was squashing any sort of compromise. No one is willing to Compromise!!! That's what I said. End of story, no one will be able to change anything because no one will Compromise.

Now take your claws out of my ***, I'm not a bad guy!!! I'm just looking for a way to better our sport, and just like you I'm all ears to the first guy that comes up with a great idea to save the world. Until then I simply suggest that you all try as best as you can to look out for yourself. An LLC seems a safe way for people to invest into there sport.

But ill write more about all of this soon.
Thank you Ryan for at least bring out points that I might not have worded the best way. Ryan do you have any rough ideas you would like to share with the class? Or anyone else out there?

Take care, have fun, Happy hunting


----------

